
Ask HN: How do apps get posted on Product Hunt? - karimdag
I know that hunters post them but what I mean is .. How do they make it to the point they get noticed by someone?
======
mtmail
[https://medium.com/@benjiwheeler/how-product-hunt-really-
wor...](https://medium.com/@benjiwheeler/how-product-hunt-really-
works-d8fdcda1da74) discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875)
argues that knowing people on the inside is the best approach (sadly)

~~~
karimdag
Very interesting article and discussion! Thanks for the heads up

------
vr3690
From what I have seen on PH, you are guaranteed best results if the person
"hunting" the app is a PH poweruser or an influencer in general.

------
mirap
This is quite difficult. Basically the only working trick is to be friend with
Ryan Hoover.

